# help with diets please



## shelleyhills (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi i am new to the group and i found out i was type 2 last September. I am over weight buy about 3 stone, or thats basing myself on the weight i was at 30, now 48!!!! i have tried all collective diets like Slimming world, Weight watchers and 1-2-1 diet. i struggle to loose weight even when i am so strict, i dont drink on diets, i exercise to my ability and i work as a childminder so not lazy and on the go everyday. i have fybromyalgia, which doesnt help i know. any ideas of what worked for you? any food groups that can cause more issues than not, like dairy, i cannot eat too much yogurt or drink too much milk either.
thank you all in advance for help


----------



## Drummer (Apr 12, 2021)

The food group to avoid is carbohydrates - the starches and sugars.
I have stir fries, stews and salads sticking to low carb veges, a few berries, and other than that I eat meat, seafood eggs and cheese.


----------



## Vonny (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi @shelleyhills and welcome to the forum   @Drummer has hit the nail on the head; carbs are our enemy. I eat exactly what I used to eat with the exception of the simple carbs, ie taters, bread, rice and pasta. I increased my exercise and now walk between 3 and 6 miles per day at a brisk trot. I've now lost over 4 stone and have reduced by hba1c to below diabetic levels. It sounds like your exercise is under control, so reducing carbs is probably your best next step. Best of luck


----------



## Nayshiftin (May 28, 2021)

well done Vonny losing your weight and your blood glucose


----------



## VickyHW (Jun 15, 2021)

shelleyhills said:


> Hi i am new to the group and i found out i was type 2 last September. I am over weight buy about 3 stone, or thats basing myself on the weight i was at 30, now 48!!!! i have tried all collective diets like Slimming world, Weight watchers and 1-2-1 diet. i struggle to loose weight even when i am so strict, i dont drink on diets, i exercise to my ability and i work as a childminder so not lazy and on the go everyday. i have fybromyalgia, which doesnt help i know. any ideas of what worked for you? any food groups that can cause more issues than not, like dairy, i cannot eat too much yogurt or drink too much milk either.
> thank you all in advance for help


Hi @shelleyhills, fellow fibro warrior here and I know how hard shifting this weight is. I have 3 stone to lose but getting it to shift is really hard when exercise lays you out.  The meds don’t help either, most fibro meds cause weight gain. I’m on duloxetine and gabapentin and it’s been harder to shift weight since I was put on duloxetine but it does keep the pain low. 

before diagnosis of diabetes (only two weeks ago) I signed up to noom as I liked the psychology side and the tips for dealing with why you eat and how you eat. unfortunately what is “green” on this diet is not necessarily best for blood sugars which just goes to show that one size does not fit all.  I’m hoping that by focussing on my blood glucose levels this will help lead me to a diet that suits my body.

perhaps ask the Dr for different meds if you feel that isn’t helping.  Let us know how you go x


----------



## mopinwil (Jun 26, 2021)

Drummer said:


> The food group to avoid is carbohydrates - the starches and sugars.
> I have stir fries, stews and salads sticking to low carb veges, a few berries, and other than that I eat meat, seafood eggs and cheese..  I have been concentrating mostly on blood glucose results in the past few weeks and trying to concentrate on weight loss as well.  I am so glad I found this


----------



## mopinwil (Jun 26, 2021)

I have just joined this group as I also need to lose a considerable amount of weight in conjunction with eating the correct foods for a hopeful reversal of Diabetes Type 2.  I have been managing to do testing and find I can keep things stabilised fairly well but I do need to come down lower but will be doing this slowly.  I am keen to lose weight as well.  I have tried for years to lose weight.  I did once in 1990 and managed my ideal weight of 9st 5lbs which was good but I gave up smoking and somehow substitute the cigarettes with sweets .   I slowly put on the weight again.  Any assistance would be gratefully appreciated.

I do find I lose weight eating fish, I don't eat many salads but I do substitute salad items with sliced courgettes as a base for a salad.  

I make a waffle using two tablespoons of Almond Meal, a splash of Alpro Coconut milk and 1/2 teaspoon of Baking Powder, whisk thoroughly and place in waffle maker/frying pan sometimes.  If I want a more savour waffle I will add a small amount of mature cheddar cheese.  Itt is a good breakfast meal nice to put soft boiled egg upon.  

I have been reading up a lot on what members here have introduced me to and I think with all your help I may just be able to achieve a decent weighloss and, hopefully, a reversal which means I would not have to take medication.

I am still keeping a log which is getting bigger by the day as I have started logging more blook sugar details throughout the day to see when spikes occur.  It has got to be done.


----------



## Drummer (Jun 26, 2021)

Whilst concentrating on having normal blood glucose levels I managed to misplace almost 50lb in weight - not even thinking about weightloss.
Low carb tends to move things back to normal - it can affect blood pressure, the condition of the liver, also lift depression and anxiety for some, even resolve issues with fertility -  on the low carb list there have been quite a few who find out their  PCOS has evaporated and they are pregnant. More energy is a common feature, which must help.


----------



## mopinwil (Jun 26, 2021)

Drummer said:


> Whilst concentrating on having normal blood glucose levels I managed to misplace almost 50lb in weight - not even thinking about weightloss.
> Low carb tends to move things back to normal - it can affect blood pressure, the condition of the liver, also lift depression and anxiety for some, even resolve issues with fertility -  on the low carb list there have been quite a few who find out their  PCOS has evaporated and they are pregnant. More energy is a common feature, which must help.


Aaah Drummer that is very interesting.  I shall just carry on with my low carb diet then in accordance with the great advice I am seeing in these posts.  My willpower does sag occasionally but I suppose a special cheat treatevery two weeks may be acceptable I hope, or should it be every month, or not at all.

Thank you
from Mo


----------



## Drummer (Jun 26, 2021)

I just ate almost a whole days worth of carbs in a very large box of strawberries - with cream. That is more than enough of a treat for me.
After some years of eating low carb I really can't think of anything I'd like to eat that would not be fine for low carb - I might just be able to manage some tuna and salad later, or perhaps just a couple of slices of cold meat.


----------



## mopinwil (Jun 27, 2021)

Drummer said:


> I just ate almost a whole days worth of carbs in a very large box of strawberries - with cream. That is more than enough of a treat for me.
> After some years of eating low carb I really can't think of anything I'd like to eat that would not be fine for low carb - I might just be able to manage some tuna and salad later, or perhaps just a couple of slices of cold meat.


Thank you for sharing your experience.  The message is if you treat you have to balance out the rest of the day accordingly.  Message understood.  This week I decided to use a deep freeze home-made meal I had set aside 2 months ago and I knew this meal was made prior to  my Diabetes 2 diagnoses.  I used this meal to see if my past cooking methods would survive the b/s level.  Sadly they did not as I used to like highy seasoned food which obviously included high salt and it showed when I tested and the reading went as high as 9.0.  I now know that whilst I still have some home cooked meals available in the deep freeze  I won't be using them anymore and my husband will be eating them.   Thankfully he likes them so no waste there and my family like them too so I can be generous and give them some as well .  Since  getting diagnosed and re-learning cookery methods I am calm about proceeding in the right way and will continue to batch freeze anything suitable but with a large label stating diabetic recipe.  

As you can see I hate waste and a bit of a waste warriour or should that be worrier .


----------



## Drummer (Jun 27, 2021)

mopinwil said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience.  The message is if you treat you have to balance out the rest of the day accordingly.  Message understood.  This week I decided to use a deep freeze home-made meal I had set aside 2 months ago and I knew this meal was made prior to  my Diabetes 2 diagnoses.  I used this meal to see if my past cooking methods would survive the b/s level.  Sadly they did not as I used to like highy seasoned food which obviously included high salt and it showed when I tested and the reading went as high as 9.0.  I now know that whilst I still have some home cooked meals available in the deep freeze  I won't be using them anymore and my husband will be eating them.   Thankfully he likes them so no waste there and my family like them too so I can be generous and give them some as well .  Since  getting diagnosed and re-learning cookery methods I am calm about proceeding in the right way and will continue to batch freeze anything suitable but with a large label stating diabetic recipe.
> 
> As you can see I hate waste and a bit of a waste warriour or should that be worrier .


Neither seasoning nor salt should affect your blood glucose levels.
Your BG level is all to do with the amount of carbohydrate in the meal you are testing.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jun 27, 2021)

mopinwil said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience.  The message is if you treat you have to balance out the rest of the day accordingly.  Message understood.  This week I decided to use a deep freeze home-made meal I had set aside 2 months ago and I knew this meal was made prior to  my Diabetes 2 diagnoses.  I used this meal to see if my past cooking methods would survive the b/s level.  Sadly they did not as I used to like highy seasoned food which obviously included high salt and it showed when I tested and the reading went as high as 9.0.  I now know that whilst I still have some home cooked meals available in the deep freeze  I won't be using them anymore and my husband will be eating them.   Thankfully he likes them so no waste there and my family like them too so I can be generous and give them some as well .  Since  getting diagnosed and re-learning cookery methods I am calm about proceeding in the right way and will continue to batch freeze anything suitable but with a large label stating diabetic recipe.
> 
> As you can see I hate waste and a bit of a waste warriour or should that be worrier .


There is no reason to ditch all that good food but you could just have half of the portion you would have had and add extra vegetables.


----------



## mopinwil (Jun 27, 2021)

Drummer said:


> I just ate almost a whole days worth of carbs in a very large box of strawberries - with cream. That is more than enough of a treat for me.
> After some years of eating low carb I really can't think of anything I'd like to eat that would not be fine for low carb - I might just be able to manage some tuna and salad later, or perhaps just a couple of slices of cold meat.


Thank you for sharing your experience.  The message is if you treat you have to balance out the rest of the day accordingly.  Message understood.  This week I decided to use a deep freeze home-made meal I had set aside 2 months ago and I knew this meal was made prior to  my Diabetes 2 diagnoses.  I used this meal to see if my past cooking methods would survive the b/s level.  Sadly they did not as I used to like highy seasoned food which obviously included high salt and it showed when I tested and the reading went as high as 9.0.  I now know that whilst I still have some home cooked meals available in the deep freeze  I won't be using them anymore and my husband will be eating them.   Thankfully he likes them so no waste there and my family like them too so I can be generous and give them some as well .  Since  getting diagnosed and re-learning cookery methods I am calm about proceeding in the right way and will continue to batch freeze anything suitable but with a large label stating diabetic recipe. 

As you can see I hate waste and a bit of a waste warriour or should that be worrier .


----------



## Drummer (Jun 27, 2021)

Of course, I ought to have eaten the strawberries over the course of a few days - It was the third day from buying them and they would not have lasted much longer left untouched in the fridge. These days my eating is very erratic and quite unlike the orderly way I lowered my Hba1c to normal - but then, at the moment nothing is normal.


----------



## mopinwil (Jun 27, 2021)

Hmm!  I have a lot to learn.  Great ideas from you both Drummer and Leadinglights.  I am still looking through all the info in the Learning Zone and trying very hard to slowly introduce a good paced excercise regime.  So much to think of and so much confusion.   I will probably back asking more questions .  Thank you for your encouragement.


----------



## Drummer (Jun 27, 2021)

I didn't do it deliberately, but I joined a morris side, and in a few months it was longsword on Monday, Cotswold on Wednesday, Border on Thursday and then events at the weekends all through the warmer months plus going into schools to teach dancing including maypole.
Apparently as a musician my talents, such as they are, are in demand.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jun 28, 2021)

Drummer said:


> Of course, I ought to have eaten the strawberries over the course of a few days - It was the third day from buying them and they would not have lasted much longer left untouched in the fridge. These days my eating is very erratic and quite unlike the orderly way I lowered my Hba1c to normal - but then, at the moment nothing is normal.


No one really got fat on strawberries and if like me there is a short season. Enjoy diabetes is not meant to be all strict cant haves but hopefully you can enjoy many foods. Yes I agree all at once is not the aim but hopefully you did enjoy.


----------



## mopinwil (Jun 30, 2021)

Drummer said:


> I didn't do it deliberately, but I joined a morris side, and in a few months it was longsword on Monday, Cotswold on Wednesday, Border on Thursday and then events at the weekends all through the warmer months plus going into schools to teach dancing including maypole.
> Apparently as a musician my talents, such as they are, are in demand.


Jersey may like a visit from Morris dancers.


----------

